# vacuum kiln vs d/h kiln vs solar!



## urbanwood (Jul 5, 2016)

i have used solar kilns that i have made, did really well, these vacuum kilns seem to be awesome drying out lumber faster without as many defects, i know there is a debate on that hence is why I'm posting it...Thoughts?! go!!:nerd2:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

ot qualified to answer so following.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I believe vacuum kiln drying, (VKD), actually changes the cell structure of the wood making it less likely to regain moisture.

Very seldom will I use anything else.


----------

